# st giles



## roofaerosyth

am i correct in thinking that the st giles dredger that used to work in rosyth until the 90s is no longer with us ? it sat in inverkeithing where they scrapped boats for what seemed like ages.heard a story that a preservation society was interested in her but never heard if they were succesful or was it just scrapped at inverkeithing?cheers .


----------

